# Writing reports



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

When police officers write reports do they refer to themselves in the third person? Would you say: I observed the suspect traveling at a high rate of speed.
or: Officer Rhody15 observed the suspect traveling at a high rate of speed.

Im asking because ive recieved word that a mock police report will be part of the south kingstown written exam. Any other tips on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The instructor at the academy taught us first person but my department prefers third person. (it's easier for the prosecutor to read). It would probably be a good idea to contact someone at the dept. and ask them if they complete reports in first or third person.


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

My academy instructor also taught us to write in the first-person. My department instructs us to "write the way you talk." If the exam you're taking doesn't require any past law enforcement experience, I wouldn't worry too much about the style you write in. Instead, I'd be concerned about grammar, spelling, punctuation and all the other points of good writing . . . like the who, what, when, where, why, how concept and so on.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I once asked ex-Presidential candidate Bob Dole how a police report should be wriiten and this is what he had to say to me. "Bob Dole thinks it should be written in the third person because Bob Dole knows what he is talking about."

He then took that silly pen he carries all the time into his good hand and stabbed me in the face with it. He then said "Does that hurt now that Bob Dole stabbed you with his pen, punk?" I then cried. LOL


----------

